# Does it make sense to change the roof line?



## jeffreyropp (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a 20 x 20 garage with an adjoining workshop 25 x 11. The garage is covered with a hipped roof with asphalt shingles that are showing some signs of age. The ridge caps are shot and it may be time to consider replacement of the full garage roof. The workshop is covered by a flat roof that needs to be replaced. The ceiling joists for the workshop are in really bad shape and we're spaced out too far apart when originally built - so its all got to be replaced.

So here's my question. If the garage roof is ready or near-ready for replacement, and I have to have the adjoining structure roof rebuilt including the ceiling, does it make sense to consider changing the roof line to accommodate the entire structure?

Seems to be it would be aesthetically better and the replacement of a flat roof will last longer as well. I don't have a sense of the costs, so I'm hoping you guys can help me ballpark this idea.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd do this, that valley & hip on yours looks odd to me.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Seeing how you have to replace the shingles.....that cost is a wash....so your only additional cost is the roof mod.....if you do most of the work...then just materials...

Besides looking a whole lot better...if you plan it right and do it right.....think of all the attic storage space you can gain?

It will also allow you to add insulation to the attic of the storage area...

I think you would be passing up on a good chance to improve things.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Roof*

I have an idea if you want to cut costs. There may be a way to pay the same amount to redo the entire roof the way you want it, and it cost would be less than if you used shingles. Of course, it may not match the roof on your house, so it is a decision you would have to think about.

If you went with a metal roof, then your costs would be cut way down. That is because you don't have to have plywood decking, you just strip the rafters or trusses (whichever route you go with to rework the roof) with 1x4's. Since it is just your garage/workshop, you won't have to go with any insulation if you prefer, because it isn't like heating and cooling your home. That could save you around 1000 bucks in itself. The only thing with that is if you don't insulate it, when it is cold out, and starts to warm up during the day, the inside of the metal will sweat a little bit, and if you are in there, it will drip on you. Or if there is something in there that can't get wet, then it will drip on it some. 

A metal roof also goes much, much faster if you are doing it yourself, and lasts longer, and the pitch doesn't have to be as severe (another money saver with materials.) That is because water, leaves, etc.. tends to run off of the metal. Of course once it is up, it gets slippery up there. Anyway, hope this helps. Just calculate the costs and you will see it is cheaper with the metal.


----------

